# The Best Summer Ever - by Ned Fox (~BBW, BHM (mult), Eating, Romance, ~MWG )



## Observer (May 8, 2008)

_~BBW, BHM (mult), Eating, Romance, ~MWG _- two couples wind up with a broadening summer

*The Best Summer Ever!
by Ned Fox​*
Jane was getting ready to head home for a nice summer vacation in her home town in Florida. The house had a nice pool and she got along well with her Mom, Anna.

Jane had gained some weight during her college career. Though not intentional, nor unappreciated either, she really did not mind the extra pounds, she had always had a good appetite. Since she was mostly on her own at school, she did not see the need to constantly watch her weight any more.

In high school, Jane had been careful about what she ate and got a lot of exercise. Her Dad insisted that she stay slim and watch her weight. Her mom too, seemed to be on a diet all the time, again at her fathers insistence.

Things, about weight anyway, loosened up when her dad passed away from cancer. When she and her Mom, Anna, talked after the funeral, Anna surprised Jane by saying, Dad always worked out and insisted that all of us stay slim and trim, and he still died early of cancer! 

Jane had asked, Mom didnt you enjoy working out and being so fit? 

Anna looked at her daughter, Jane, honey, I really didnt enjoy it at all. My family were all big eaters, I was quite plump when I met and married Dad. He insisted that I exercise and diet to be the slim, pretty little wife he wanted. He was good to me, but that was the price and I have to admit, I accepted that. I know that Dad nagged you about the weight you gained your first year at college, I hope he did not hurt your feelings, dearest. 

No Mom, he didnt, I know he meant well, Jane replied.

That fall, Jane went back to college. The way things worked out, she visited some other members of the family over Thanksgiving and then went on a ski vacation during the Christmas break and a road trip with friends over spring break. Jane had not seen her mother in several months, and she was excited to get together with her Mom for the summer.

Jane spoke on the phone with Anna usually several times a week. The conversations were always good, with lots to talk about, and Jane really looked forward to the calls.

She was however, a little concerned. There was something about the way Anna spoke on the phone the bugged her and she could not put a handle on it. She knew her Mom had a new friend, not really a boy friend, but someone close to her. His name was Ned Fox. 

Mom raved about Ned, how nice and considerate he was and how much they enjoyed eating out and cooking together. Jane had spoken to Ned on the phone a couple of times when he called to ask her advice on gifts or surprises for Anna. Jane had to admit she liked him too.

Finally her sophomore year was over and Jane headed back down to Florida, for a well deserved summer vacation. Anna had insisted that Jane not get a job this summer. She had received straight As this past year and Anna wanted her have a reward for her hard work.

Jane pulled into the driveway her house. She climbed out of the car warm and tired from the long drive. She looked around to see if any of the neighbors were out and about. Not seeing anyone, she did not try to re-snap her jeans. Her plump tummy bulged over the waist band and causing her t-shirt to ride up too, she patted her bulge, thinking, Mom wont mind a little more of me.

Jane grabbed a couple of bags and headed in through the garage. Once inside, she called, Mom Im home! 

She heard a loud belch.

BUURRP, Hi dearest Im in the kitchen! called Anna. 

Jane thought, a little early to be eating, but oh well. 

Jane went around the corner and into the kitchen. She almost dropped her things on the floor, she was so shocked. Anna smiled, URP, It is so good to see you again dearest, though you look a little skinny to me. 

Jane cried, MOM, what happened, you are huge! 

Standing before Jane, was a now a quite fat Anna. She was dressed in white nylon panties, now filled with a very, very round fat tummy, a way too tight light blue teddie riding up on her round belly, a lacy and tight bra.

Anna patted her tummy and giggled, making her belly jiuggle. I should have warned you, that I have been indulging myself this past year, dearest, Im sorry to surprise you with this! 

Jane put down her things and hugged her mom. She could not believe how soft she was, her hand sunk into her moms fat love handles and she could feel her fat tummy pressing against her. Even more surprising to Jane was how turned on she was! Jane looked at her Mom again, not only did she have a huge pot belly, but her bottom and thighs were round and so soft they jiggled with every move Anna made.

Anna said, Lets get your things out of the car before it gets to warm, dearest. 

They started to head out through the garage. Jane said, Mom, you cant go outside, youre not even dressed! 

Anna smiled, Its ok dear, no one is up now anyway, besides, this is the way I dress unless I am going to the store or running errands.

They got the car unloaded, now both warm and out of breath. Jane, honey, why dont you go change into a bikini, and I will fix you a nice big breakfast. 

Okay, Mom replied Jane.

She went to her bedroom and peeled off the too tight jeans. Standing in front of her mirror, looking at her plump tummy bulging over the waist band of her panty. She patted it thinking, I wonder how big this is going to get this summer? 

Giggling to herself, she thought, Jeeze, I thought I gained weight and was getting a little fat! Mom is huge, she must have been eating constantly to gain so much weight! Thats it, that is what was bothering me about our phone talks! Her mouth was full almost every time we spoke! No wonder she is so FAT! She has been stuffing herself for nearly eight months!

Jane struggled to pull on her favorite bikini brief panty, she decided to leave on the tight t-shirt, thinking, no sense ruining a nice clean one. 

Looking in the mirror, now getting really turned on thinking what her Mom probably has planned for her, she patted her tummy and ran her hand over the bottom, squeezed into the tight bikini, she thought This is going to be the best summer ever!

Jane came into the kitchen, her thoughts were confirmed. The kitchen table was smothered in rich, fattening breakfast foods; sausages, bacon, cheese, omelets, pancakes and French toast, bottles of syrups, pitchers of whole milk and orange juice.

Anna smiled, her hand resting on her round tummy. Now sit down dearest and let me feed you a nice big healthy breakfast, you look so skinny , you really need to eat more, but dont worry I will see to that!

Jane planted her plump little bottom in a chair and slid it up to the table. Anna started to shovel food on to the plate in front of her, Jane dutifully started to eat the wonderful feast.

Two hours later, Jane felt like she would explode if she ate another morsel. Her tummy was bulging, distended with all of the rich food Anna insisted that she eat. 

Her mind was spinning, she was totally turned on by the eating and looking at her once slim mothers now obese body jiggling around the kitchen. She had been worried that her mom would disapprove of her modest weight gain, now she was being fattened up by the same woman!

Jane looked down at her distended tummy. She could feel the bulge of it against her breasts and the warmth on her plump thighs. Her eyes were glazed, she was so sated and full.

Anna came over, sticking her huge tummy nearly in Janes face. She wiped her daughters mouth off, then placed a warm wash cloth on top of Janes distended belly.

Jane burped, BUURRP, Oh mom that feels so good! I am so stuffed! 

Anna, looked into Janes eyes, It feels really good doesnt it? To be so stuffed you cant move! This is how I felt on my second or third date with my Ned. He took me to the buffet by the highway and insisted that I eat everything put in front of me. I was so turned on, I could not refuse. I thought I was going to explode, or get sick or both, but I was so excited. I was so turned on by the experience of just eating and eating for pure pleasure. As you can see dearest, (patting her bloated, distended tummy) I have not stopped eating since that night months ago!

Oh Mom, thats sounds so fantastic. How did Ned know that you wanted to overeat? 

Anna giggled, He said he saw the way I looked at fattening treats, like ice cream, pastries and donuts, like I was longing for them. He said I always checked out fat people, never looking a slim men and women, always chubbies and fatties!

Oh Mom, I need to use the bathroom! exclaimed Jane. 

Anna helped her lovely, bloated daughter up from her chair and let her waddle to the bathroom. When Jane came out, Anna said, You go lie by the pool honey, while I clean up. Then we will have some snacks and get ready for a nice big lunch! 

Jane giggled, patting her still bloated tummy, Yes Mother.

Jane lay on the lounge chair rubbing her tummy, she started thinking about what the summer was going to be like if this activity kept up. 

I am going to get as fat as Mom if she keeps feeding me like this all the time. I am going to be huge! I must have eaten five thousand calories just this morning, not to mention all the fat in those sausages and that greasy bacon. Jane dozed off.

Two hours later, Anna woke her up, by poking her tummy. Jane, dear, time to wake up sleepy head, it is time for lunch! 

Jane burped, BURRP! Oh sorry Mom excuse me! Let me go to the bathroom, and I will be right there. 

While in the bathroom, Jane was startled by how big her tummy had grown in just one sitting. Thinking to herself, I should say goodbye to my feet, while I can still see them.! 

She came out of the bathroom giggling at the thought.

Anna, looked up to see her smiling, giggling and now plumper daughter coming to the over loaded kitchen table for another feeding. She smiled at her, It is so nice to see you so happy, Jane dear. What are you thinking about dearest?

Jane giggled again, patting her rounder tummy, said, I was thinking in the bathroom to say goodbye to my feet, while I could still see them! 

Oh that is so cute, Honey, cooed Anna, as she placed a plate with three cheeseburgers, fries with loads of mayonnaise and a big glass of sweet tea in front of her daughter.

Jane didnt even blink at the huge plate of fattening food in front of her, she just dug in stuffing the greasy, heavy food into her mouth. She had two more cheeseburgers and another load of fries and mayonnaise, washed down with four more glasses of tea.

After stuffing herself with the rich lunch and a huge chocolate sundae, Jane tried to help clean up, but she was so bloated and engorged she stumbled, nearly knocking over the pitcher of tea. 

Oh Sorry Mom, BURRRP,  said Jane. I am BUURRP, so stuffed, BURRRP, hic, URP, I am having trouble standing up, BUUURRRP!

Jane dear, you have been such a good girl eating all I have put in front of you, your tummy is so cute, all round and full dearest, you just go sit by the pool, supper will be sooner than you think! said Anna.

Jane staggered over to the lounge chair and heavily sat down. Thinking to herself, I cant believe this is happening! 

A few minutes later Jane was sleeping again.

It was nearly six when Annas soothing rubbing of Jane tummy woke her up. Hi Mom,

Jane said sleepily looking at her mom. Anna smiled at her rapidly expanding daughter.

Time of for a nice big supper for my growing little girl, giggled Anna, playfully poking Janes tummy. Jane smiled at her round, fat mother hovering over her. 

Im starving Mom, lets EAT! she cried with some exaggeration.

Jane nearly ran to the table, which was now covered with rich sauces, pasta, heavily buttered breads and bottles of wine. She plopped herself down with a huge grin waiting for Anna to dish out the wonderful rich dinner!

Anna again, shoveled loads of rich, rich food on to Janes plate and Jane cleaned her plate, after plate. An hour and a half later, after a three pieces of rich, cheese cake smothered in warm caramel sauce did Jane finally stopped eating. Her tummy was taught and hard, shiny it was so stuffed with the rich food. Her tight t-shirt now rode up to her bra, the waist band of her bikini panty, now buried in soft tummy fat!

Anna too was bloated and engorged. Sitting across from her dutiful daughter, admiring her handy work, her daughters bloated tummy bulging out over her tight bikini panty.

Jane helped Anna clear up the dinner dishes. They bumped each other in the kitchen giggling like little girls playing, moving around the kitchen with their bloated tummies.

Anna kissed Jane good night. She poked her daughters tummy, Jane, dearest, are you enjoying yourself? 

Jane burped, BUURP, Oh excuse me Mom! Yes I am really getting into this overeating, this is so much fun indulging like this not caring how fat I get!

Anna got teary eyed, Jane, are you sure you dont mind getting fat with me? I just want to share my new lifestyle with you. I have enjoyed over-indulging this year so much, I just love gaining weight and getting fat! It is my little fantasy for us to get round and fat together, getting nice and lazy, lying around watching each grow rounder and rounder. I just remember the first morning, after my date with Ned, when I could not button my pants and I split a seam the next day, I almost fainted I was so turned on!

Oh Mom, I cant believe how much fun we are going to have this summer! I want to go to bed to sleep this off, patting her distended tummy, so we can eat even more tomorrow! giggled Jane.

Jane and Anna hugged squeezing each other soft curves. They went off to bed.

The next day and the next and the next one after that, Jane and Anna indulged themselves to the point of nearly passing out from overeating. They wore only bikini panties for Jane and white nylon granny panties for Anna as they binged, stuffed, nibbled the day away. 

Anna took Jane shopping for new panties and some clothes to go out with Ned. Since Janes clothes were already to tight before the on slot of thousands and thousands calories, Jane was rapidly eating her way out of her own clothes and into some of Annas.

After four weeks of nearly constant eating, Jane looked six months pregnant. She had a round, distended tummy bulging several inches past her breasts. Her thighs were now round and rubbing together when she now waddled. Her bottom cheeks were soft, round almost jello like, spilling over her pantys waist band and leg openings. Her weight had increased from a plump one forty pounds to nearly one eighty pounds.

Anna had not slowed down her eating either. She now had a waist larger around than she was tall! She was bowl of jello in motion when ever she waddled around the house.

Ned took the girls to their favorite buffet, where Anna had her epiphany of over eating last year. Jane and Anna ate so much, that the manager and hostess had to help them to the car in wheel chairs, the two were so engorged.

The next weeks saw Jane grow rounder with luscious fat. She now looked nine months pregnant with a huge round tummy bulging straight out from plump frame. She loved to waddle around the house in just bikini panties letting her tummy roam free as she put it. When she and Anna would go shopping, Jane had a couple of maternity dresses that tied around her just below her boobs, accentuating her tummy. She loved to go to the food court in the mall and overeat watching the other patrons try not to stare and the huge pregnant appearing girl stuffing herself.


----------



## Observer (May 8, 2008)

One day, while Anna was at her favorite Ample Women store. Jane was indulging her hobby of overeating in the food court. With two trays of fattening goodies on the table in front of her she munching away, when a heavy set young guy came up to her.

Hey, Jane? he asked. Jane put down her cheese sticks, and looked up at the guy. She recognized him as her prom date from senior year in high school! 

Jake, it is good to see you, how have you been? asked Jane, genuinely interested.

I have been great, I am at State and will start my Junior year this fall. I am a lineman on the football team too! exclaimed Jake. How about you, when are you due, and who did you marry, I did not hear about a wedding.

Jane started to giggle, patting her now very large tummy, Jake I am not pregnant, just fat! 

Jake blushed bright red. 

Oh Jane I am so sorry, I just thought, ah that, ah that. Stammered Jake.

Jane giggled again,  Im not pregnant just really fat. Jake, my mom and I are getting really, really fat this summer. Its okay, we are doing it for fun, deliberately over eating and being really lazy.

Jake stared for a moment at Janes round body. Jane, you mean that you and your Mom are deliberately getting fat? 

Yup giggled Jane, Pretty cool isnt it. Mom and I are having the best time stuffing ourselves, pretty much just eating and sleeping.

Jake gasped, That is so, so cool. I can not imagine how much fun that must be!

Jane giggled again, Jake remember my Mom, Anna? 

Yes I do, she was really slim and petite, most the guys thought she was pretty hot for someones mom, replied Jake.

Well turn around and she is coming towards us now, in the green house dress. giggled Jane.

Jake almost fell down, Anna was even larger than she was when Jane came home and saw her for the first time fat. She had gained nearly fifty more pounds gorging and bingeing with her round little daughter. Anna had weighed only 110 lbs. when Jane was in high school, mainly to do Janes dad. Anna now weighed well into the mid two hundreds, her huge belly swaying back and forth as she waddled toward her round daughter and a nice heavy set young man she was talking to.

Anna, laughed, Jake, it is so good to see you again. How have you been, dear? 

Jake managed to stammer, Fine ma am.

Anna patted her massive belly, sending jiggles through her tummy. I am a bit larger than you remember me, Jake, dear. I am sure Jane has told you what we have been up to this summer. I see that Jane has been naughty here at the food court again teasing her fellow patrons. 

Jane giggled patting her ample round tummy, making it jiggle too.

Poor Jake could only smile and blush. He had never, ever seen two more beautiful women in his life. Jane looked so awesome with her huge tummy bulging out to the point that she barely fit in the food court table/chair combinations. Her mom now so huge it was almost (almost) beyond imagination what she must have done to herself to get that fat!

Anna recognized an FA when she saw one, her squeeze Ned had filled her in. Jake, darling, why dont you come over for dinner tonight, we would love to have company and I am sure you will enjoy yourself. 

Anna winked at Jake causing him to blush again.

I, I would love too, Maam stammered Jake. 

Come over around 5:30 dear, Jane and I like to get an early start on dinner, we get hungry again pretty early and wear a bathing suit said Anna.

Jake headed for the rest room to clean up a bit before going home. He felt like the luckiest man in the world, imagining what he evening would be like.

Jake rang the door bell at 5:30 sharp, he was greeted by an FA vision of heaven. Jane was dressed in tight, tight, stretch pants, showing awesome panty lines, a tight shirt riding up (already) on her round bulging tummy. Anna was dressed the same way, but rolls of fat spilled over the waist band of her pants and under the tight blouse.

Jane reached up and gave Jake a peck in the cheek, pressing her tummy against him in doing so, sending a shudder through Jakes body, causing Jane to giggle, whispering to Jake, You really like all of this, dont you? 

She was patting her jiggling tummy. 

Jake just blushed again. He leaned down to Jane, Can I touch your tummy? 

Jane took his hand and laid it on her tummy in front of her boobs. Jake smiled, Jane you are the hottest, most beautiful girl I have ever seen! 

Jane giggled, I feel like I am beautiful with this awesome tummy, my mom and I have grown.

Jane took Jakes hand and lead him into the house toward the dining room. Jane giggled thinking this table was much bigger than the kitchen table, she thought, We should have used this for our binges, we would be even fatter now! 

Jake saw Jane giggling, What so funny Jane? 

Oh nothing Jake, just a thought about how big this table is she replied.

Jane and Anna had covered the table with huge platters of rich, rich, fattening foods. Jake stared in awe, thinking, No wonder these two are so fat! I cant believe how much they can eat!

Annas friend Ned Fox was there also. He was quite fat too. Being around 510 and weighing well over two hundred and fifty pounds. He had gained most of his weight dating Anna the past several months.

Jane pulled a chair out, sit here Jake, please. 

Ok Jane, but I thought I would sit next to you. he protested. 

No Jake, I want you to sit across from me, so I can show you how much I can eat! Jane giggled. 

Jake just blushed.

The four sat down and started passing around the massive platters, Jane and Anna were not shy at all about loading the plates to the maximum capacity. Jane and Anna then started to eat and eat. Jake could only stare, he was getting so turned on watching these two beautiful women gorge themselves on the rich food, no hint of modestly or demeanor, just eating for the sheer pleasure of getting stuffed full.

Jake was thinking that he must be in heaven, not in his wildest fantasies had he ever imagined being present for what he was now enjoying. He glanced over at Ned, who winked at him, nodding, confirming that he too was enjoying the view.

After a couple of hours, Anna and Jane reached their capacities. Janes tummy was now pressed up against the edge of the table, a nice soft roll of fat was creeping over the edge toward her plate. Anna belly was so full it was lifting her breasts up.

The women had smiles on their faces, their eyes with a glazed look. Both were caressing their tummies soothing the pressure.

Jane burped, BUURRPP, Oh Jake will you BUURRP, help me up, BUURRP, please dear, I am so BUURRP full, and I want to show you my tummy! BUURRP! 

Jake got up and came around the table and helped scoot back Janes chair. He then helped Jane to her feet. Jane was a little shaky on her feet, she had eaten so much food she could barely walk and her center of gravity was messed up too.

Jane deliberately leaned into Jake, sending a shudder of desire through him. Jane giggled, looked up at Jake.

Did you enjoy the view tonight, Jake? she asked. 

Jake blushed, Oh Jane I have never, ever enjoyed a dinner more, you are so awesome, I can barely stand it.

Anna piped up. "BURRRRP, Jane why dont you change into one of your bikinis and get in the pool and Jacuzzi, it will sooth your tummy and I am sure Jake would enjoy being with you. 

Ned helped an engorged Anna up out of her chair

Jake thought, a BIKINI! With her belly this is the luckiest day of my life! 

Jane giggled, What a perfect idea Mom, let me go change, it might take awhile I am so full I can barely bend over!

Fifteen minutes later Jane waddled out to the patio pool area in a tight bikini panty with a tankini top riding up on her distended tummy. Jake thought he was going to pass out with desire, she was so hot. Jane looked nine month pregnant with quints, her belly/tummy was so huge and round, her bottom was barely contained in the panty, jiggling with every step.

Jake had changed into a Speedo swim suit he had. He knew it was four sizes to small, but he figured that Jane would appreciate some weight gain on his part. Jake had gained forty pound to make the team at State. The coach there was a firm believer in having the largest offensive line possible, so all of the lineman had to weigh three hundred pounds or better.

Jane cooed, Jake you look so handsome in that cute little swimsuit! Help me step into the Jacuzzi, I have trouble walking when I am so full."

Jane and Jake soaked for forty-five minutes, chatting and giggling about high school memories. They both were barely in control, they were so turned on by each others bodies. Anna waddled over with a couple trays of cookies and brownies for the plump couple. Good night you two, now be nice, I will see you in the morning Jane, dearest.

Night Mom, love you! called Jane watching her round fat Mom and her equally fat boyfriend waddle back into the house.

Watching Anna too, was Jake. Janie, can I ask you something real personal? asked Jake. 

Sure Jake, what do you want to know? Jane replied, taking Jake's hand and laying it on her round, bloated tummy. 

Why or how, what , ah, Jake blushed, Why are you and your mom getting so fat? I mean, gaining weight, ah, I dont want to hurt your feelings, but, this is so weird for a mother and daughter or any women to want to gain weight.

Jane smiled wide, and looked Jake in the eye, moving his hand along her round, bulging tummy. Jake, Mom and I stayed so slim when I was in high school to please my dad, he was a real workout freak, not to be unkind, but Mom and I really werent into it. We, then anyway, didnt want to become really fat, but I think my Mom met Ned Fox, her boyfriend . He got her started on over eating and indulging, not worrying about gaining weight just enjoying over-eating for the fun of it. Ned is what is called a fat admirer, a guy who loves fat girls. He has encouraged her to gain weight, but it is certainly her choice! Not his.

But what about you, Janie, are you getting fat for you or your mom or what? asked Jake. 

I am getting fat for the sheer pleasure of it, Jake. I, at first, anyway, was gaining and letting my mom feed me to her hearts content to please her. I had put on weight at school and I was worried when I first got home that she would be upset with me for gaining weight. But when I came in the house and saw her in panties and bra fifty pounds heavier then when I last saw her, I was turned on, relieved, excited and giddy all at the same time. When she started to feed me, I just wanted to eat for her! 

Jane looked Jake in the eye.

Jake, I love being this fat, I am never going to deliberately lose weight again, EVER! I love the round fat tummy, my fat soft huge bubble bottom and the feel of my thighs rubbing together when a walk around. I love to feel my body jiggle with each step. The eating, oh my word, the Eating is fantastic! I love to eat and eat and eat! I am addicted to feeling full, stuffed, engorged, bloated distended and FAT!!! shrieked Jane.

Jake stared at her for a minute. Jane, you are the hottest most fantastic girl in the world! Jane I would marry you tonight! 

Jane giggled, Thank you Jake, that is the nicest thing a guy has ever said to me!"

She paused, absorbing the reality of what was happening.

"You really, really like of this, dont you? asked Jane patting her fat round tummy. 

Jane, more than you could imagine! replied Jake.

They kissed hard and long. 

Jane asked, Jake should I consider myself engaged? giggling. 

Jake blushed.

I might have been a little premature, but you really, really turn me on Jane, you are the hottest, sexiest girl I have ever dated or even talked too, I dont want to lose you! cried Jake.

Jane placed Jakes hand on her softening tummy, looked him in the eyes, Jake, you are the nicest, hottest, handsomest guy I have ever known, I know it is premature for us to even think of marriage at this point, but, you should get a class ring very soon!

Jane and Jake made out for an hour or so finishing up the tray of brownies and cookies.

Jake pulled on his trousers, not without some difficulty, much to Janes delight, and when home after another series of making out some mutual squeezing of plump assets.

Jake was a frequent visitor to Anna and Jane the last couple of weeks of the summer. Jake and Jane made plans to see each other over a couple of weekends attending each others schools homecomings and email, calls and texting.

Anna and Jane a bit reluctantly decided to at least slow down their respective weight gains at the end of the summer.

Jane loved her huge round belly and bubble bottom perched atop round thighs. Her weight was just under 190 lbs. There were a few comments when she went back to school, but she ignored her detractors and her friends were still friends, though amazed and some envious of her Best Summer Ever. 

Her mutual love with Jake grew only stronger. Jake adored her and she him. Jake did well at state with both football and academics.

Anna and Ned got married over the Christmas break, an unconventional time, but she wanted her daughter and her boyfriend to attend. The holiday goodies were also a consideration for over eating opportunities.

Anna focused now on fattening up her new husband. She felt that her first husband had made her stay thin, now it was her turn to make her new husband as fat as possible for her!

Ned ballooned to over 350 lbs. under Annas constant feeding and he loved every minute of it.

The next Summer was a close second to the best summer ever. Jane loved having two fat parents to dote on her and her huge lineman boyfriend with her almost constantly.

Jake and Jane got officially engaged that summer. Their wedding in the spring of the following year after they both graduated from college. Jake had signed with an NFL team as a center, with a large signing bonus, the couple was set.

Jake and Jane bought a house in the same neighborhood as Ned and Anna for the off season.

Though Jane was the fattest of the team wives, she was also the most popular.


----------



## morepushing13 (May 8, 2008)

Good story kid... you are good at what you do


----------



## fatmac (May 9, 2008)

I like the story line...just good fun!
Mac


----------

